# Verlieren wir unter "Stable" so langsam den Anschluss?

## frank9999

Hallo,

mir fällt immer mehr in letzter Zeit auf, das vor allem der Stable Zweig so langsam überaltert.

Ich beobachte http://packages.gentoo.org/ bevor ich meinen fast täglichen eix-sync ausführe.

Gefühlt ~80% aller Stable Keywords für die unterschiedlichsten Architekturen kommen von einem einzigen Dev - Agostino Sarubbo.

Ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, was passiert wenn er aus welchen Gründen auch immer, weniger Zeit für Gentoo aufbringen könnte...

Meine package.accept_keywords Datei wächst und wächst. Ich nutze amd64.

Nun stehe ich seit ein paar Wochen vor dem Problem, das ich etwa ~100 weitere Einträge machen müßte, um wine mit der aktuellen Stable Version von libpng nutzen zu können. 

Da in allen emul-linux-x86-baselibs keine 1.6er Version der libpng enthalten ist ,crashed wine nun mit der 1.5er Version der libpng aus dem emul Paket bei fast allen Windows Applikationen...

http://ewgeny.wordpress.com/2013/12/05/enabling-multilib-abi_x86_32-support-on-the-stable-gentoo-system/

Aber nicht nur bei Stable gibt es IMHO momentan Probleme, siehe z.B. Samba 4 das immer noch Masked ist https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=447022

Ohne das ein wirklicher Fortschritt erkennbar wäre...

Was aber wirklich kritisch ist, für mysql gibt es bereits seit mehreren Wochen Upstream Updates, die sind aber noch nicht einmal für ~Arch verfügbar, geschweige denn für Stable...

Noch schlimmer sieht es bei mariadb aus... Die schiere Anzahl der CVE Einträge hierzu...

Wie seht ihr das ganze?

----------

## ulenrich

@Frank,

- Samba4 ist ein wirklich großer Schritt von Samba3 und eine sehr spezielle Ausnahme

- emul ist in der Weise im Moment problematisch, weil dorten gerade viel gemacht wird: multiarch 

(Also gerade dort bleibt gerade nichts stehen, sondern brennt halt manchmal gerade an.)

Es war im letzten Monat ein sehr langer thread in Gentoo-devel über die Stabilisierungs-policy, Ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen es zu lesen. Ich find es manchmal komisch 

- wie lange Sachen maskiert bleiben, weil ein paar wissenschaftlichen Tools, die alt sind und nur von wenigen benutzt werden, nicht laufen. (boost, ffmpeg)

- Auch finde ich komisch, wenn neue -minor- Versionen, die eindeutig minimal Patches beinhalten und reine Pflegezweige sind, nicht gleich (nach 3 Tagen) für stabil erklärt werden. (kde, libreoffice)

- Und ich habe gesehen, wie Gentoo maintainer verkünden glibc-2.17 nicht weiter patchen zu wollen: Warum wird dann nicht glibc-2.18 gleich stabilisiert?

----------

## gendjaral

Hallo frank9999!

 *frank9999 wrote:*   

> .. das vor allem der Stable Zweig so langsam überaltert...

 

Findest du wirklich? Gemessen woran? (rhetorische Frage)

Du wirst es kaum glauben aber bis vor 5 Monaten hatte ich wirklich viel Spaß wenn der ein oder andere Student bei mir im Büro sehnsüchtig mit glasigen Augen auf meinem Gnome2 Desk schielte.

War mein Desk etwa schon so eine "stinkende Socke"?   :Very Happy: 

IMHO Ansichtssache und dank der Gentoo-Dynamik gerade eben nicht in Stein gemeißelt.

Ich bin etwas verwirrt was deine "package.accept_keywords" angeht. Also bei mir befinden sich lediglich 16 Einträge in dieser Datei. Entweder bin ich wirklich so langweilig oder für dich wäre ein Wechsel hin zu unstable empfehlenswert.

Vielleicht hilft es dir aber auch schon etwas weiter wine mittels playonlinux zu entkoppeln.

Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?

----------

## schmidicom

Die Sache mit den emul-libs ist mir auch schon mehrfach sehr negativ aufgefallen, sowohl mit wine als auch mit dem steam-client weshalb beides nicht mehr installiert ist.

Dank diesem Hickhack ist es im Moment nämlich nicht möglich nur die Pakete mit ABI_X86="64 32" zu kompilieren die von wine und/oder steam gebraucht werden sondern mann muss gleich alles was früher in den emul-libs zuhause war auf Testing und ABI_X86="64 32" setzen. Aber als ob das nicht schon schlimm genug wäre, wird man darüber hinaus auch noch bei fast jedem Update vor Blocks gestellt die erst nach einem 30 minütigem Studium sinn ergeben.  :Mad: 

Meiner Meinung nach können die emul-libs nicht schnell genug das Zeitliche segnen.

Aber davon abgesehen gibt es nur sehr wenige Dinge die mir veraltet vorkommen. Das einzige was ich in letzter Zeit etwas seltsam empfand war das die Gentoo-devs so lange zögerten die aktuellen Versionen von dbus und bluez in das offizielle Portage aufzunehmen.

----------

## franzf

Agostino Sarubbo (ago) ist derjenige, der für die Arches verantwortlich ist. Soweit ich das sehe, läuft die Stabilisierung so ab:

* stable request auf BGO

* Bei großen Sachen wie kde und gnome zieht das eine Liste weiterer Pakete nach sich, die auch einen stable request brauchen.

* Wenn sich die Paketbetreuer (z.B. dilfridge bei kde) sicher sind, dass jetzt so alles passt, kommt der Spruch "arches please test and mark stable".

* dann testen die "arches", sagen dass alles klar ist oder noch Probleme auftauchen, die evtl. gefixt werden müssen.

* wenn alles passt kommt ago und stellt die arches auf stable.

Das hat also nichts damit zu tun, dass Gentoo nur noch aus ago bestehen würde, sondern er ist der letzte in der Kette, der dann die für den User sichtbare Änderung von testing nach stable macht. Wenn er nicht mehr da ist, wird sich ein anderer finden.

----------

## l3u

Ich find’s eher bedenklich, wenn Pakete zu früh als stable markiert werden. Siehe z. B. kürzlich Libreoffice mit absolut kaputten KDE-Dialogen. Dann lieber was Älteres, was auch funktioniert.

Und wenn ich bei dem einen oder anderen Paket was Neueres haben will – was zumindest in meinem Fall einen triftigen Grund haben muss – dann demaskiere ich das Paket eben.

Ich seh hier kein Problem …

----------

## misterjack

 *gendjaral wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bin etwas verwirrt was deine "package.accept_keywords" angeht. Also bei mir befinden sich lediglich 16 Einträge in dieser Datei. Entweder bin ich wirklich so langweilig oder für dich wäre ein Wechsel hin zu unstable empfehlenswert.
> 
> 

 

Ich nehme mal an, dass du mit unstable testing meinst. Also meine hat 1255 Einträge (ohne Kommentare) - keine Ahnung, was davon überhaupt noch Gültigkeit hat und trotzdem halte ich einen Wechsel zu testing aufgrund der Anzahl an Einträgen nicht automatisch für empfehlenswert  :Smile:  Weil zwar vieles testing ist, aber @system z.b. nicht. Warum also wegen läpperlichen 100 Einträgen testing?

----------

## frank9999

 *Quote:*   

> @ulenrich
> 
> >Samba4 ist ein wirklich großer Schritt von Samba3 und eine sehr spezielle Ausnahme 
> 
> Ja, sehe ich ja auch so. Nur nach aber inzwischen 15 Upstream Releases ohne den neuen 4.1. Zweig zu beachten, müßte so langsam ja aber mal was passieren...
> ...

 

ffmpeg ist ebenfalls ein gutes Beispiel. Es müsste längst eine 1.2er Version als Stable markiert sein.

 *Quote:*   

> >Auch finde ich komisch, wenn neue -minor- Versionen, die eindeutig minimal Patches beinhalten und reine Pflegezweige sind, nicht gleich (nach 3 Tagen) für stabil erklärt werden. (kde, libreoffice) 

 

Naja 3 Tage ist dann doch etwas zu kurz  :Wink: 

Die 30 Tage Regelung finde ich eigentlich passend.

Wobei  solche Dinge wie glibc, gcc, etc. dürfen gerne auch länger dauern bis dort eine neue Major Revison „stable„ wird. Die Auswirkungen bei einem zunächst nicht erkannten oder unterschätzten Problem sind dort einfach zu gravierend.

 *Quote:*   

>  @gendjaral
> 
> >War mein Desk etwa schon so eine "stinkende Socke"?

 

War das auch eine rhetorische Frage  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> >Ich bin etwas verwirrt was deine "package.accept_keywords" angeht. Also bei mir befinden sich lediglich 16 Einträge in dieser Datei. Entweder bin ich wirklich so langweilig oder für dich wäre ein Wechsel hin zu unstable empfehlenswert. 
> 
> >Vielleicht hilft es dir aber auch schon etwas weiter wine mittels playonlinux zu entkoppeln. 
> 
> >Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?

 

Ich habe laut eix 1.600 packages installiert, und momentan ca. 350 Einträge in der package.accept_keywords.

Davon sind allerdings ca. 250 für kde-base/*, da ich eigentlich immer die neueste KDE Version nutzen möchte.

Die anderen ~100 verteilen sich dann auf so Sachen wie Firefox, Thunderbird, Gimp, Audacity, Calibre, etc. inklusive der jeweiligen dependencies.

Oder Software für die es noch keine Stable Version gibt handbrake.

Aus diesem Grund „schmerzen“ einfach die ~100 neuen Einträge.

Da wäre in meinem Fall ein Wechsel auf unstable nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Ich habs auch mal eine Zeit durchgezogen.  Nur der Zeitaufwand dafür ist enorm und ich möchte meinen Rechner primär ja auch nutzen und nicht nur meine System(e) pflegen   :Wink: 

Playonlinux ist ja nur eine GUI für wine, löst also nicht das primäre Problem mit wine momentan.

Ich habe mich deswegen für eine weitere VM mit Windows entschieden. 

Da ich eh bereits für den Staatstrojaner Elster eine stabile Lösung benötigt habe  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> >Findest du wirklich? Gemessen woran? (rhetorische Frage)

 

Nicht rhetorische Antwort, es geht einfach im Vergleich zum letzten oder Vorletzten Jahr „gefühlt“ langsamer. Ich kann es leider nicht mit Zahlen belegen, schade das man es aus der /var/log/emerge.log Datei nicht direkt entnehmen kann, aus welchem Grund ein bestimmtes Paket zu einem jeweiligen Zeitpunkt „emerged“ wurde. Ich müßte diese Logs für die letzten 3 Jahr noch haben…

 *Quote:*   

> @franzf>* wenn alles passt kommt ago und stellt die arches auf stable. 
> 
> > Das hat also nichts damit zu tun, dass Gentoo nur noch aus ago bestehen würde, 
> 
> > sondern er ist der letzte in der Kette, der dann die für den User sichtbare 
> ...

 

Das stimmt so wie ich es gelesen und verstanden habe, nicht ganz.

Jedes Mitglied eines ARCH Teams kann ein entsprechendes Paket „stabilisieren“ das bedeutet das  zumindest die Abhängigkeiten zu anderen packages geprüft wird inklusive alller möglichen Usefalg Kombinationen und wohl auch kompiliert und zumindest kurz auf generelle Funktionalität geprüft wird. Danach wird das Flag für das jeweilige Ebuild im Gentoo repository entsprechend gesetzt.

Aktuelles Bsp.

20 Feb 2014; Jeroen Roovers (jer) strace-4.8.ebuild:

Stable for HPPA (bug #501648).

Mann kann das z.B. auch hier verfolgen:  http://packages.gentoo.org/

Sicherlich würde sich ein anderer finden, der Punkt ist halt einfach der, wir müßten Ago einfach nur „clonen“ und schon würde es schneller gehen  :Wink: 

Er scheint einfach besonders viel Zeit und wohl auch „Herzblut“ in Gentoo zu stecken. 

Damit möchte ich natürlich die ganzen anderen Devs nicht abwerten, also bitte nicht falsch verstehen. 

Ich bin froh um jeden Developer den wir haben!

 *Quote:*   

> @l3u
> 
> Wobei es in libreoffice die Probleme mit den KDE Dialogen schon seit einigen Versionen gab…
> 
> Da wäre eine nicht stabilisieren nicht sinnvoll gewesen. Besser wäre wohl gewesen diesen Funktionalität zu sperren und die default Konfiguration zu belassen.
> ...

 Last edited by frank9999 on Thu Feb 20, 2014 3:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

 *frank9999 wrote:*   

> Und wer eine aktuelle Stable Version nicht möchte kann sie ja notfalls noch selber "maskieren" 

 

Das ist aber ein sehr steiniger Weg, weil ich entweder 100% der Software bugtechnisch vorab im Blick haben muss, oder aber in jeden ernstzunehmenden Bug erst hinein laufe. Vor allem in einer Produktivumgebung ist das eher nicht wünschenswert.

P.S.: Versuche bitte beim nächsten mal, quote-Tags zu verwenden, dann ist dein Beitrag noch leichter lesbar.

----------

## frank9999

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: Versuche bitte beim nächsten mal, quote-Tags zu verwenden, dann ist dein Beitrag noch leichter lesbar.

 

Hatte etwas zu früh auf senden geclickt, sorry  :Wink: 

----------

## Fijoldar

Probleme sehe ich momentan eher im Testing Bereich als in Stable. In Stable erwarte ich, dass dort Pakete sind, die auch wirklich stabil laufen, sowohl was die Kompiliervorgänge als auch die Funktionen angeht. Dort kann meiner Ansicht nach gerne lange und viel getestet werden. Das möchte ich nicht selbst auch noch machen.

Die Probleme sind für mich, dass es meiner Ansicht nach einige ebuilds gibt, die nicht ordentlich gepflegt werden. Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht, frank9999. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich gravierend, wenn essentielle Sachen wie mysql / mariadb nicht zeitnah aktualisierte ebuilds bekommen. Denn das sind Dinge, die so gut wie auf jedem Gentoo Rechner installiert sind. 

```

[I] dev-db/mariadb

[...]

Installed versions:  5.5.32(10:46:49 05.09.2013)
```

Aktuelle Version von der offiziellen mariadb Homepage ist 5.5.35 stable. D.h. hier gab es es jetzt fast ein halbes Jahr lang kein Update. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass es kein version bump request gäbe.

Einen ähnlichen Fall sehe ich hier bei dem RSS Feed Reader Liferea, den ich gerne nutze. Auch hier dümpelt die aktuelle Testing Version hinter der aktuell verfügbaren Version weit hinterher. Und trotz eines bump requests scheint das niemanden zu kümmern. Sowas finde ich schade. Gerade der Testing Zweig sollte so aktuell wie möglich sein. Wenn es dann Ewigkeiten dauert, bis etwas stable wird, ist mir persönlich das ziemlich egal, aber wenn ich aktuell sein möchte, soll das auch möglich sein.

----------

## l3u

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Aktuelle Version von der offiziellen mariadb Homepage ist 5.5.35 stable. D.h. hier gab es es jetzt fast ein halbes Jahr lang kein Update. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass es kein version bump request gäbe.

 

… und dann heißt es halt aber wieder „wir haben ja keine Leute, musst halt selber Gentoo-Dev werden“ …

----------

## toralf

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> keine Ahnung, was davon überhaupt noch Gültigkeit hat

 

```
 eix-test-obsolete -H brief 
```

----------

## misterjack

 *toralf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  eix-test-obsolete -H brief 
> ```
> ...

 

Danke, kenn ich  :Smile:  Aber fuer mich ist es irrelevant, ob die Datei unnoetige Eintraege enthaelt.

----------

## gendjaral

 *frank9999 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    @gendjaral
> 
> >War mein Desk etwa schon so eine "stinkende Socke"? 
> ...

 

"Warum hat mir nie jemand gesagt das ich einen so fetten Hintern habe...!"    :Laughing: 

 *frank9999 wrote:*   

> Playonlinux ist ja nur eine GUI für wine, löst also nicht das primäre Problem mit wine momentan.
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

Jain... Playonlinux bringt zwar die Abhängigkeit einer "stabilen" wine Version mit auf die Platte, ermöglicht aber unter der Haube vom System unabhängig aktuellere und verschiedene wine-Binärversionen zu betreiben.

@misterjack

Testing war natürlich gemeint, hast Recht.   :Wink: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *l3u wrote:*   

>  *Fijoldar wrote:*   Aktuelle Version von der offiziellen mariadb Homepage ist 5.5.35 stable. D.h. hier gab es es jetzt fast ein halbes Jahr lang kein Update. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass es kein version bump request gäbe. 
> 
> … und dann heißt es halt aber wieder „wir haben ja keine Leute, musst halt selber Gentoo-Dev werden“ …

 

Ich hätte schon Lust mich auch etwas mehr einzubringen. Zum Dev wirds wohl nicht reichen, dafür sind meine Programmierkenntnisse zu rudimentär. 

Aber ich finde auch sonst findet man recht wenig Info an welchen Stellen man helfen könnte und wo es grad akut klemmt.

Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu blöd die entsprechende Wikiseite zu finden.

 *Quote:*   

> "Warum hat mir nie jemand gesagt das ich einen so fetten Hintern habe...!" 

 

 :Very Happy:   Das hab ich auch noch irgendwie in Erinnerung! War das nicht aus Spaceballs?

----------

## gendjaral

@tazinblack

Ha! Ein Kenner! Freut mich!

"Gentooler" haben eben nicht nur Geschmack wenn es um Betriebssysteme geht.   :Wink: 

----------

